# 2019 Trek Powerfly ebike first look



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice motorcycle! Joe, if you do have an injury and knee problems spend your time with your physio in the gym then get back on the trails. These Ebikes will complicate our already sensitive relationship with other trail users.


----------



## photoshutter (Apr 5, 2015)

eBike is good for delivering food, like Ubereats, nothing more.


----------



## ejbrockway (Jul 23, 2018)

Lame. MTBR shame on you for writing this up like a ligit bike.


----------



## Halstead (Jul 24, 2018)

As someone slightly involved with the legislation and as a trail user on many levels who often thinks the government entities in charge have forgotten whop owns the lands,which, for the most part all of us, I understand the concerns. I am getting older and while I do not yet have a ebike I think to keep riding, especially to keep up with my kids, and enjoy retirement an emtb is in my future. BUT, to me the class 1, pedal assist, no throttle, no go without pedaling, is the only unit type I will support. There is no evidence that class 1 bikes have any negative impact, unless enabling folks to live their passion a bit longer is something you are against. Bike that require no rider input except to twist a grip are in my book motor vehicles and should be banned from no motorized trails. Ride a Class 1 then decide. Its still work. .


----------



## fc in the house (Dec 8, 2016)

Absolutely.

Mountain biking is a very exclusive sport and that's one of the reasons why we have little access. We need to make it more inclusive. Include the ones who may not be as fit, as young and as willing to suffer. Include the the decision makers, the land managers, the board members.


----------



## Abe2 (Aug 8, 2011)

I turn 65 next month. In about 10 years I may consider an eMTB an option. For now my Turner Flux rocks! Espically here in the Sonoran Desert's rocky trails


----------



## Paul Cherry (Sep 20, 2008)

You naysaers will eventually buckle as ebikes continue to progress to the point you will have to look closely to tell if it's a pedal or pedal assist. for sure, you'll cave in and get yourself one because you'll want that competitive edge, to go longer and faster. And if you don't change, the ebikers will be the ones to put their noses up at you, leave you in the dust, because you're stuck in the past. Ebikes rule!


----------



## SLP9992 (May 31, 2013)

Pete Cherry...amen my brotha! I own a Haibike 5.0 and a Pivot 429 trail. Living in So Cal I can ride my ebike just about anywhere I want. These toys are great for days when its too hot and when I'm a little crispy from the previous nights activities. If I don't feel like riding either of my pedal bikes, I'll take out my BWM R1200GS through the canyons of Santa Monica. Too many people get hung up on the legal aspects of progression. Just remember to move over when I pass you on the left! Ha Ha!


----------



## Bob_Lawrence (Jul 28, 2018)

Whiny puritan bitches... eBikes are going to surpass regular antiquated pedal bikes in 10 years or less, stop complaining about how amazing you are for not trying them and do your research and have some fun. The biggest complaint I hear from riders is they don't want to be passed, this is a ego battle not a bike/ebike battle. Find a real cause like plastic recycling in India...


----------



## Fasterjason1 (Jul 31, 2018)

The writer is mistaken about what unsprung weight is. Unsprung weight is the weight of the tires, wheels, brake calipers, and moving suspension components (e.g., fork lowers).

In the "Dialed Suspension" and "Other Details" sections the extra weight of the motor and battery is referred to as unsprung weight when it is actually sprung weight.


----------



## Fuel53 (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, in 10 years it will be hard to visually tell the difference between human powered and motor powered bikes. While ebikers are so concerned about having fun, you are jeopardizing access to a multitude of trails that hinge on the concept of non motorized or human powered only. Putting these motorcycles on the same plane as bicycles opens up justifications to ban bikes of any kind from multi-use trails. Your fun will potentially come at the expense of access to multi-use singletrack- mountain biking simply doesn't exist without trails!!!!


----------



## Gregk111 (Aug 12, 2018)

Im an advanced XC rider and traded my Stumpy for a Turbo Levo and love it. I ride twice as often and twice as far. I get way more of a workout, especially upper body and arms. I don't worry about bringing extra gear or running lower tire pressures. pitches and ledges that were 20% make are now 80% make. I'm trying and getting over obstacles that were strictly hike a bike. If we lose trail access it will be from the DH banzai riders that use too much rear brake and damage the trail or scare the hikers. My ebike doesn't do any more trail wear than my old stumpy.


----------



## Rob34 (Nov 26, 2018)

I agree just bought a trek powerfly 2019 carbon Lt model. I will be riding north county often .


----------



## Dennis9 (Jul 31, 2020)

The bike is not considered a motorized vehicle as it still takes the pedaling of the bike to move it. There is no throttle. So I wouldn't worry too much. There are more and more ebikes on the trails I ride and they don't get in the way or bother anyone. Just another group having fun.


----------

